
Show HN: DatoRSS – RSS Search Engine - daviducolo
http://www.datorss.com
======
eitland
What is it?

Does it search for feeds that include my search text?

It looks useful, but using two minutes to do two searches was not enough to
figure out.

------
onyva
Seems to be bringing a lot of stuff from Yahoo News ?!?! for some searches,
for some reason. Not a source I would personally ever consider.

Great that it includes non English sources as well. Very useful since I always
found it difficult to discover new blogs.

------
rossdavidh
Nice! Seems to be a good way to find text-heavy news sources on any given
topic. Thanks!

------
daviducolo
just added covid-19 section
[https://www.datorss.com](https://www.datorss.com). Stay healthy!

------
technotarek
I can’t figure out how to execute a search with my own term(s) on mobile
(iPhone SE). UI/responsive issue?

